# Sinumerik 840D NCK-Lüfteralarm???



## Christian_1989 (18 Juli 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe vor kurzen an einer Sinumerik 840D Steuerung einen Fehler angezeigt bekommen.

*2120 NCK-Luefteralarm Erläuterung: *[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Der Luefter besteht aus einem 26V-Gleichspannungsmotor mit elektronischem Kommutator (Nenndrehzahl: ca. 8700 U/min). Das Kommutatorsignal wird fuer die Drehzahlueberwachung herangezogen; Ansprechdrehzahl: < 7500 U/min. [/FONT][/FONT]*Reaktion: *[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Alarmanzeige. [/FONT][/FONT]*Abhilfe: *[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Bitte das Autorisierte Personal/Service benachrichtigen. Der Einschub mit dem Luefter und der NCK-Batterie ist auszutauschen. [/FONT][/FONT]*Programmfort setzung: *[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Mit Löschtaste bzw. NC-START Alarm löschen. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Darauf hin habe ich so einen einschub Bestellt und eingebaut und schon beim einschalten kam der Fehler nach einigen Sekunden wieder??? Der Fehler lässt sich auch löschen aber er kommt nach einer weile wieder...[/FONT][/FONT]

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]jetzt scho mal danke für euere Hilfe![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial] 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## HaDi (19 Juli 2011)

Wenns der Lüftereinschub nicht war könnte es auch an der NCU-Box liegen, evtl. sind auch nur die Steckverbindungen dort verschmutzt.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Christian_1989 (19 Juli 2011)

Das müsste doch die Box mit den zwei Lüftern sein die unten mit dran hängen. Die Box hatte ich vorsichtshalber auch mit bestellt und auch gewechselt. 

Kann man da irgendwo im System nachschaun, Ist-Drehzahl oder sowas???

Aber sonst sind ja keine Lüfter mehr verbaut außer die zwei einschube oder?


----------



## HaDi (19 Juli 2011)

Die Auswertung wird auf der NCU gemacht, d.h. das Signal wird vom Lüfter über die NCU-Box zur NCU weitergereicht, damit kommen erst mal 3 Komponenten als Ursache in Frage. Den Lüftereinschub und die NCU-Box hast du schon getauscht, ob die NCU wegen diesem Fehler getauscht werden sollte, müsst ihr entscheiden, ich kenne weder die Maschine noch euer Ersatzteillager.
Die Istdrehzahl kann man m.W. nicht nachsehen, es wird lediglich DB10.DBX109.6 gesetzt, mit MD11415 könnte man den Alarm unterdrücken.
In unserem Schichtbuch sind mehrere Fälle dokumentiert, wo der Alarm nach Austausch des Lüftereinschubs noch mehrmals quittiert werden musste, bevor er dann dauerhaft ausblieb.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## gravieren (19 Juli 2011)

Hi

Es ist mindestens 1 Lüfter verbaut.
Dieser befindet sich im Einschub an der Frontseite der NCU.
(Achtung, das befindet sich auch die Batterie --> Datenverlust ! ! ! möglich)


Je nach CPU-Typ ist auf der Unterseite noch ein Einschub, bei der sich zusätzlich nochmals 2 Lüfter befinden.



Wenn alle vorhandenen Lüfter in Ordnung sind, sollte der Fehler weg sein.

Falls NICHT, wäre der nächste Schritt die Erneuerung der NCU-Box.


Ist er immer noch da, sollte überlegt werden die NCK zu tauschen.



P.S.:  Eine verherige Datensicherung der NCK und PLC ist anzuraten ! ! !


Gruß Karl


----------



## Christian_1989 (20 Juli 2011)

> Die Istdrehzahl kann man m.W. nicht nachsehen, es wird lediglich DB10.DBX109.6 gesetzt, mit MD11415 könnte man den Alarm unterdrücken.


 
Was würde denn im schlimmsten falle passieren wenn ich den Alarm unterdrücke und es würden alle drei Lüfter stehen bleiben...
Kommt dann nochmal eine eigene Meldung wenn die NCK überhitzt?

Die NCU-Box kann ich leider nicht tauschen hab keine auf Lager.
Kommt sowas öfter vor das die NCU-Box kapput geht?


----------



## HaDi (20 Juli 2011)

Christian_1989 schrieb:


> Kommt dann nochmal eine eigene Meldung wenn die NCK überhitzt?


Ja, dann kommt ab ca. 60Grad "2110 NCK-Temperaturalarm" und ebenfalls DB10.DBX109.6.
Kannst ja auch mal selber auf DoconWeb nachlesen ...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Christian_1989 (20 Juli 2011)

Alles klar. Wenn der Fehler weiterhin kommt werde ich in Unterdrücken.

Danke für die super antworten!


----------



## geomorph (11 Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe den gleichen Fehler auf einer von unseren Maschinen.

Getauscht habe ich schon alles: Batterieeinschub, Doppellüfter, NCU-Box und NCK.
Nach Tausch der NCK ist der Fehler für ca. 2 Monate verschwunden, jetzt kommt er wieder.
Leider haben wir das MD11415 nicht, jedenfalls steht es nicht unter den allgemeinen MDs.

Kann mir jemand helfen, es kann ja nicht sein, dass nach weit über 10.000€ an Ersatztzeilen dieser Fehler einfach nicht weggeht.


----------



## bike (11 Dezember 2013)

geomorph schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe den gleichen Fehler auf einer von unseren Maschinen.
> 
> ...



Wenn der Fehler angezeigt wird, dann besteht dieses Problem.
Durch ändern von Maschinendaten wird der Fehler nicht behoben.
Nach 2 Monaten kommt der Fehler wieder?
Dann habt ihr doch Garantie auf dem Bauteil, dann einfach melden, Big$ wird dann bestimmt das Teil schnell schicken.


bike


----------

